# Rooster ranch hunt get together



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone want to set up a rooster ranch hunt. I remember we had one at Bear creek last year is there going to be another.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just name the day


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I guess I can try to set this up, lets get some ideas on what ranch people want to go to, the date, and either Sat. or Sun. Do we want a pot luck while where their.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Tim, 
can you give details of where the Rooster Ranch is.....??? I would be game but it would obviously need to be after to Christmas!!!

Dave


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.midmichrooster.com/Default.htm


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

FIJI said:


> http://www.midmichrooster.com/Default.htm


HOLY SMOKES!! That's a little far from me to be driving....any chance of getting somewhere between Kalamazoo and Detroit...... or Lansing????? 

Dave


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

pssst.......Bear Creek


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

If anyone knows of any in the middle of the state so everyone can meet in the middle and even truck pool with someone


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Mark and I are in. We will forgo the gun and can run 2 groups of 4 who are dogless.Name the location and we will be there.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am thinking the 3rd weekend in January 19-20 SAt. or SUN. Which day is best. Let me know who's in so I can Start a list and if you are being your dog. I am looking into doing this at bear creek 
http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com/Information.htm

GUNNER7848-3 PEOPLE-GERMAN SHORTHAIR
DYMEN
FIJI


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

for Saturday


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

I could do that Sat. Prefer Bear Creek, but like they say, have gun, will travel...


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Doesn't matter to me....just pick a day!

Dave


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

The date set Sat. Jan. 19 Bear creek said we can use the club house so
Lets do a pot luck lunch I'm bring chili. Last year they had it set up were you sent a check to bear creek and Ill keep updates on who paid


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Finishing up the details, you will send in 50% payment please ASAP price is $100 for 5 roosters. Need to know who is bring a dog and what item to pass. Drinks, food , snacks, desert, ETC. HUNT IS JAN. 19 SAT. MEET THERE 8-8:15AM
CHECKS 50% DEPOSIT SEND TO:
BEAR CREEK HUNT CLUB
6750 DELL RD
SALINE 48176
PLEASE PUT YOUR USER NAME ON THE CHECK SO WE NOW WHY PAID

*WHO'S IN*
GUNNER7848-3 PEOPLE-1 GERMAN SHORTHAIR-CHILI
DYMEN-1-dog-chips+salsa
JOKER1234-
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-
WINGMASTER12-LAB-cheese burger soup-
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 PEOPLE-4 LABS-PHEASANT CHILI
BIGCOUNTRYSG-?
DAN FROM LAND&LAKE IMAGING WILL PHOTO SHOOT THE HUNT


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

HRK is 100% in 2 guys(minimum), 2 to 4 Labs and hot Pheasant Chili.

We can run dogs for 2 groups if needed.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

but scratch me from the list for this one. Maybe next time


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Just tracking this thread. I've never pheasant hunted but it's something I want to try before I get too old to stomp around a field or two.


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm in,and MiketheElder,you are welcome to hunt behind my dog.Will make a phone call or two to try to bring a co-pilot.As of right now One guy,one dog/Lab. Don't need to shoot,willing to work the dog for a couple-three guns,if needed. Gunner,I will PM about the food/beverage etc. Hey!Dale&Mark if weather does'nt get in the way,this could be a reunion of sorts.:evilsmile Regards, Paco and the G'Force


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

How are the groups to be seperated? I know how upset some of you pointer/setter people can be when labs flush all the birds:evil:, so are the field's going to be seperated? Different groups going out at different times?

Sean


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally I love having a flushing lab while hunting my shorthair that's how I hunt with my friend, no need to walk up to flush the bird the lab does that for us on command. Groups will be set up when we get there. Groups last year had labs together and pointers together and two dogs per 4 people. We all hunt at the same time but in different areas. I think the labs last year were pointer labs. I will run my dog with any dog young or old, flushing or pointing so bring the dog. 
If your not hunting and want to bring your dog, as of right now we have a good people to dog ratio.
Reminder payments that are not in a week before the hunt will be seen as not going. Make sure you put your user name on the check. 
*WHO'S IN-10 people and 2?*
GUNNER7848-4-PEOPLE-3 GERMAN SHORTHAIR-CHILI
DYMEN-1-dog-chips+salsa
JOKER1234-?
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-
WINGMASTER12-LAB-cheese burger soup-
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 PEOPLE-4 LABS-PHEASANT CHILI
BIGCOUNTRYSG-?
PACO-lab
DAN FROM LAND&LAKE IMAGING WILL PHOTO SHOOT THE HUNT
*PAID*


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Hammerin' Hank said:


> How are the groups to be seperated? I know how upset some of you pointer/setter people can be when labs flush all the birds:evil:, so are the field's going to be seperated? Different groups going out at different times?
> 
> Sean


 We went last year and it was a great time. They divided the fields into 3 different sections with 3 different groups and we did 2 sets of birds. After the group hunting was done everyone joined up and made one final pass together thru the fields. It was a little wet if I remember , but Bear Creek has great fields, thick.

This may seem strange but I would rather hunt our PL' s with pointing dogs if it came to that. One of them has the natural tendancy to back and it would be neat to see if he would do it with a GSP or Pointer. Would make for good pics.

As i said earlier I would forgo the gun as well so everyone else gets thier shooting in, I go for the dog work and to meet new people.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

* We have plenty of dogs so we do not need extra dogs to tag along, hunters with their own dogs. Also looks like everyone has a dog so I say don't bring more than needed. If there are to many dogs you might not be able to work your extra dogs. Never thought we would have more dogs than guns. This is whats it looks like if everyone gos **16 guys 20+ dogs I don't want people getting pissed if their extra dog doesn't get ran so, again if you bring you and your dog or you a buddy and 2 dogs that will work. I told my buddy to bring only one of his dogs with us, anyone want to bring plates, bowls and spoons* 

WHO'S IN (18 PEOPLE) (1?) AND (12) DOGS
GUNNER7848-3 GERMAN SHORTHAIR-CHILI (5)
DYMEN-1-dog-chips+salsa(1)
JOKER1234-GSP-soda and doughnuts for breakfast (1)
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-1 dog-brats, buns and fixins'(1)
WINGMASTER12-LAB-cheese burger soup-(1)
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-PHEASANT CHILI(2)
BIGCOUNTRYSG-?
PACO-3 PEOPLE-lab- Golden -bread/rolls/some beverages (4) 
BMAC-weimaraner (1)
T-Bug #24 (2)
DAN FROM LAND&LAKE IMAGING WILL PHOTO SHOOT THE HUNT
PAID


----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

I am interested if there are still spots open. Myself and one other gun possible.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Right now looks like we have around 20 people so that is the MAX that can be ran at Bear Creek so I can make a waiting list if people drop out.
WHO'S IN (20 PEOPLE) AND (14) DOGS
GUNNER7848-3 GERMAN SHORTHAIR-CHILI and plates, bowls and spoons(5)
DYMEN-1-dog-chips+salsa(1)
JOKER1234-GSP-soda and doughnuts for breakfast (1)
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-1 dog-brats, buns and fixins'(1)
WINGMASTER12-LAB-cheese burger soup-(1)
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-PHEASANT CHILI(2)
PACO-3 PEOPLE-lab- Golden -bread/rolls/some beverages (4) 
BMAC-weimaraner (1)
T-Bug #24 (2)
Hammerin' Hank -LABS-(2)
DAN FROM LAND&LAKE IMAGING WILL PHOTO SHOOT THE HUNT
PAID

WAITING LIST


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

LET ME KNOW WHO SENT THEIR CHECKS IN SO WE CAN WATCH FOR THEM THANKS
WHO'S IN (18 PEOPLE) AND (13) DOGS
GUNNER7848-3 GERMAN SHORTHAIR-CHILI and plates, bowls and spoons(5)
DYMEN-1-dog-chips+salsa(1)
JOKER1234-GSP-soda and doughnuts for breakfast (1)
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-1 dog-brats, buns and fix ins'(1)
WINGMASTER12-LAB-cheese burger soup-(1)
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-PHEASANT CHILI(2)
PACO-3 PEOPLE-lab- Golden -bread/rolls/some beverages (4) 
T-Bug #24 (2) Pulled BBQ Venison
Hammerin' Hank -LABS-(2)
DAN FROM LAND&LAKE IMAGING WILL PHOTO SHOOT THE HUNT
CHECK SENT OUT
GUNNER7848 (3)
T-BUG#24 (2)
PAID


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like everyone Pm'd me and said they'll have their deposit out by the beginning of next week. WE DO HAVE ONE SPOT OPEN ( Extra Gun). Dyemen can run his Flushing dog with me. Then that will put the three other flushing labs together then mix the other pointers up with other groups.

*ROUGH DRAFT* THIS IS NOT IN STONE ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO SWITCH AROUND AFTER LUNCH TO MEET AND HUNT WITH OTHERS

*GROUP 1 *
GUNNER7848-GSP 
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-setter
DYMEN-FLUSHER
MY FRIEND

*GROUP 2*
Hammerin' Hank -LAB-FLUSHER
mudflapimmc-LAB-FLUSHER
WINGMASTER12-LAB-FLUSHER
?

*GROUP 3*
JOKER1234-GSP
critter trapper-GSP
FRIEND
MY BROTHER

*GROUP 4*
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-POINTERS
FRIEND
PACO-lab-POINTER
FRIEND

*GROUP 5*
T-Bug 
FRIEND
MY FRIEND-2-GSP
MY FRIEND
__________________


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Sounds like everyone Pm'd me and said they'll have their deposit out by the beginning of next week.* *WE DO NOT HAVE A SPOT OPEN THERE IS A WAITING LIST.* 
*ROUGH DRAFT THIS IS NOT IN STONE ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO SWITCH AROUND AFTER LUNCH TO MEET AND HUNT WITH OTHERS*

*GROUP 1
*GUNNER7848-GSP 
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-setter 
MY BROTHER
DYMEN-FLUSHER

*GROUP 2
*Hammerin' Hank -LAB-FLUSHER
mudflapimmc-LAB-FLUSHER
WINGMASTER12-LAB-FLUSHER
MY FRIEND

*GROUP 3
*JOKER1234-GSP
critter trapper-GSP
FRIEND
MY FRIEND

*GROUP 4
*HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-POINTERS
FRIEND
PACO-lab-POINTER
FRIEND

*GROUP 5
*T-Bug 
FRIEND
bike4500_3
FRIEND-2-GSP

*SECOND HALF- HAD SOME EXTRA TIME WHAT DO YA THINK*

*GROUP 1*
mudflapimmc-LAB-FLUSHER
WINGMASTER12-LAB-FLUSHER
DYMEN-FLUSHER
bike4500_3

*GROUP 2
*MIDWESTFISHERMAN-setter
critter trapper-GSP
FRIEND
MY BROTHER

*GROUP 3*
HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-POINTERS
FRIEND
T-Bug 
FRIEND

*GROUP 4
*JOKER1234-GSP
FRIEND-2-GSP
MY FRIEND
MYFRIEND

*GROUP 5
*Hammerin' Hank -LAB-FLUSHER
GUNNER7848-GSP 
PACO-lab-POINTER
FRIEND

__________________


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Please get the checks sent out or contact Bear creek so we know who will be there so, Bear creek can have everything set up and know how many birds are needed.*

*Also there is one spot open so let me know if any one's interested*

*FOOD AND DRINKS :woohoo1:Make sure you come hungry*

Sloppy Joes, plates, bowls and spoons, chips+salsa, soda and doughnuts for breakfast, brats, buns and fix ins, cheese burger soup, PHEASANT CHILI, bread/rolls/some beverages, Pulled BBQ Venison, snacks, Drinks and hot chocolate, lol:1-GSP DRINK:lol

*PAID-12*
GUNNER7848-(5)
(WILL DROP OFF)HRKPOINTINGLABS-2 LABS-PHEASANT CHILI(2)
PACO-(2) 
T-Bug #24-(2)
mudflapimmc-(1)
DAN FROM LAND&LAKE IMAGING WILL PHOTO SHOOT THE HUNT

*SENT-1*
DYMEN-1-dog-chips+salsa(1)

*HAVE NO INFO YET-6 *
Hammerin' Hank -LAB-(1)
critter trapper-(2)
JOKER1234-(1)
MIDWESTFISHERMAN-(1)
WINGMASTER12-(1)


----------

